# My chest isn't keeping up with the rest of my body



## Rdub9281 (Aug 14, 2014)

I feel my chest is way behind the rest of my body. The strength is there but not size. Right now I'm doing chest/ triceps on Monday, back/biceps Tuesday, rest, legs/forearms Thursday, shoulders/traps Friday. My most recent chest day consisted of decline bench, incline bench, and dips. Also 3 ab workouts and 3 tricep workouts. Was thinking about maybe doing the same thing next week, but then doing shoulders on Thursday, and legs on Friday, and throwing in some other chest workouts like upward and downward cable flies, and some flat dumbbell press with my leg workouts. I figured that way one would b on Monday, and some easier lifts for chest on Friday, and then wouldn't hit it again until Monday. Do you think that would b over training, or 2 close together? Or maybe just change certain things on certain days? My chest is probably the strongest muscle on me, but just isn't growing and getting frustrated. I've been after a big chest for years and I want it now! Haha 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Swolen22 (Aug 14, 2014)

I would do chest on its own day and arms on their own day. Left heavy and explosive on benches and really stretch with higher reps on the fly movements.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stop trying to make your abs bigger dummy.  You don't burn bellyfat by doing abs.  You burn belly fat with diet and cardio.  Those 3 ab workouts are just eating precious calories that could be used to build muscle in other areas.  I'm guessing your abs are your strong body part and you are just feeding your ego by working them.  I can see right thru you bro.


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 15, 2014)

U sayin not 2 do abs at all? I mean it's not really an ego thing at all it's just I thought it was very necessary 2 train abs consistently. I've had a 6 pack since I was like 10 man haha just was a skinny kid and I don't think they r going anywhere I just figured with all the calories I take in I needed 2 b sure 2 not completely look over them. 


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 15, 2014)

Just my personal opinion.  Think about it for a second.  Every exercise you do.  I mean every single one.  Whether it's calf raises, tricep extensions, forearm curls...you relax and contract your abs.  I know this is not strength/resistance training.  But it is exercise non the less.  I don't know what you are trying to do or accomplish with your ab routine other then you have ocd about it, but in my opinion if you want bigger abs treat them like a normal muscle and do a few sets of weighted leg raises or weighted decline crunches or something twice a week and call it a day.  Shit I thought I saw liquid coming out my left nipple.  False alarm.

Anyway now that we cleared that up.  I'm also guessing your next strongest bodyparts are your triceps.  Stop working your triceps on chest day as well.  Or you could pre-exaust your triceps first then do your benching so you can focus on your chest.  I would drink something like a carb/protein slurry if I did that for sure.  Either way take your arms out of it.  Try using some gay machines for a few weeks. 

 1.  You don't need a spotter.  
2.  You don't need to squeeze and hold onto dumbells creating tension in your arms. 
3.  You can do drop downs and pyramids much much easier. 
4.  You just fucking push. 

 I would also put my leg day as far the fuck away from chest day as possible.   Cause I don't want energy expenditure or recovery to interfere with my chest workout.

One thing I've thought about trying was Arnolds method of doing opposing body parts.   Like a back and chest day.  Tricep/bicep day.  I've never done that.  Switch it up.  You can't argue with those two slabs of geared pec beef.


----------



## ROID (Aug 16, 2014)

Train chest twice a week. 


Sent from The Mothership


----------



## Rdub9281 (Aug 18, 2014)

A lot of that makes sense raysd,I might do some opposing workouts this week and see wut I think. Also wut about super sets and burn outs? Good 2 do maybe once a month with each body part? Just so u can go 2 failure on some stuff


You wanna be the best, you gotta take out the best


----------



## Strongtheory1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Go to training page (beginning of forum) and look at the strong theory bar.
chest problems will get solved.  I can give you a 6 month program based on your experience and 1mr and you will see great gains.


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Back and chest Monday and Friday, Legs Wednesday, shoulders Bi and Tri Tuesday and Thursday. Work different angles, ROM, high volume and moderate weight, use instincts more than routine. THINK outside the box.


----------



## mikef24 (Oct 15, 2014)

I also have the issue.started doing chest workouts twice weekly instead of once by itself and so far it seems to help


----------



## WINSTON (Dec 10, 2014)

decline bench will work . then flyes and pullovers .


----------



## SoCalSwole (Dec 12, 2014)

Take it to the next level. Think chess not checkers. Reps not weight.


----------



## BigBobby (Mar 2, 2015)

I like getting it pumped from from lots of half reps at the bottom....  That and incline flys on the cable machine passed 45 degrees


----------



## Tre (Mar 3, 2015)

Yea what thay guy said, really wide chest flys help me actually feel the contraction all throughout the entire motion from a to b and I like to dropset with those kinds of flies.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swolen22 (Mar 5, 2015)

This is my chest workout.

I train chest once a week and rotate 2 workouts. I got this from jay cutler. I've made great strength gains and muscle fullness gains in my chest from it. 


Workout #1

Incline press warm up
Incline press 
(3 sets heavy 6-8 reps)
Incline fly (3 sets hypertrophy 12-15)
Flat press (3 sets 8-12)
Flat fly (3 sets hypertrophy 12-15)
Pull over 3 sets (optional) 




Workout #2

Flat bench warm up 
Flat bench 
(3 sets heavy 6-8 reps)
Flat fly (3 sets hypertrophy 12-15)
Incline press (3 sets 8-12)
Incline fly (3 sets hypertrophy 12-15)
Pull over 3 sets (optional) 


Presses can be barbell, dumbbell, or hammer strength. Flys can be dumbbell, cable, or machine. Switch it up all the time to keep your muscles guessing. The amount of reps indicates at what repetition failure should be achieved so pick your weight accordingly.


----------



## Gamuscle (Mar 8, 2015)

I had the same problem. My front delts and triceps were over developed compared to my chest. It took me 15 years of training to figure out what I was doing wrong. Drop the weight you are lifting pull your shoulders back by flexing your back and then lift. Get your training partner to keep an eye on your delts and make sure they are below the level of your chest. Have fun seeing new chest growth!


----------



## bnmsupar (Mar 24, 2015)

Had the same problem, even with leaving chest by itself for a day yields less results than other muscles


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 24, 2015)

Gamuscle said:


> I had the same problem. My front delts and triceps were over developed compared to my chest. It took me 15 years of training to figure out what I was doing wrong. Drop the weight you are lifting pull your shoulders back by flexing your back and then lift. Get your training partner to keep an eye on your delts and make sure they are below the level of your chest. Have fun seeing new chest growth!



This guy is spot on!


----------

